# Want to upgrade PC RAM but queries on Frequency, Latency and Compatibility



## Vyom (Aug 6, 2016)

So I have the following system specs:


ComponentModelProcessorIntel 3.2 GHz LGA 1150 4570 i5 4th GenMotherboardMSI H87M-G43HDD1 TB WD BlueRAMG.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB)
Cabinet
Cooler Master E350NPSUCorsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts PSU
Optical DriveSamsung DVD Combo
KeyboardTVS-E Gold Bharat


I have only 8 Gigs of RAM that served me well since a year now. But now I need to virtualize things. I want to run Windows server 2008 in a virtual environment and do experiments on SQL sever 2012 and Visual Studio 2010. Needless to say 8 Gigs won't suffice now. So I plan to upgrade RAM to 16 RAM. Since I am noob when it comes to hardware I thought maybe I shall ask my fellow forum friends:

I have 2 of these sticks installed: G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC DRAM (F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL)

1. Should I install 2 more sticks of 4 GB RAM each or one module of 8 GB. Since price for one 8 gig RAM would be less I assume answer to this would be one 8 gig stick.

2. I thought I will get this: G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) PC DRAM (F3-10666CL9S-8GBXL)
But the above seems to be of low frequency then the RAM I already have. Which means overall frequency would be less?

3. Then I came across this: G.SKILL RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (1 X 8 GB) PC DRAM (F3-12800CL10S-8GBXL)
But the above seems to be of high latency (CL10) and I have CL9 sticks.

4. Please suggest whether I would need to compromise on frequency or latency if I want a 8 gig RAM around 3k? Or am I just better buy 2 sticks of 4 gigs each?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 6, 2016)

Since you are not gaming, you can use the solo 8 GB stick and put it in one of your spare DIMM slots. Dual channel is usually not needed unless you are looking for gaming or something as such.


----------



## icebags (Aug 6, 2016)

well, for perfect operation , rams should be matched, or you may face application crashes when they require to access memory from both the modules.

you should search more for same configuration. however, if you put different latency rams, they are supposed to work with the slowest, if they both can operate at that latency though.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 8, 2016)

That's the thing man. The model numbers of the RAM are very confusing.
I will try to find the best RAM for me.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 8, 2016)

Read your motherboard manual and see which RAMs it supports.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Aug 14, 2016)

Well, bought a stick of 8 GB RAM from Nehru Place. Working fine. Thanks all for inputs.

*i.imgur.com/ruetR6O.jpg



icebags said:


> now set your virtual memory off, set up a ramdisk partition of 4gb & move all temp location there & share how it goes.



For some reason, RAM slots whenever I use slots 1 and 4 my PC don't boot. So I am only able to use 2 sticks of RAM currently, (1x4 and 1x8 gigs). So only 12 GB of memory currently.
Setting virtual memory off is a good idea?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 14, 2016)

Does boot failure happen when you use a single module on slots #1 or #4 ?


----------



## Vyom (Aug 14, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Does boot failure happen when you use a single module on slots #1 or #4 ?



I have 4 slots: S1, S2, S3 and S4. And 3 sticks: R1 (8 GB), R2 (4 GB) and R3 (4 GB).

Currently my arrangement is this: S2-R1, S3-R2

Following arrangement results in no booting: 
S1-R3, S2-R1, S3-R2
S2-R1, S3-R2, S4-R3


----------



## icebags (Aug 14, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Well, bought a stick of 8 GB RAM from Nehru Place. Working fine. Thanks all for inputs.
> 
> For some reason, RAM slots whenever I use slots 1 and 4 my PC don't boot. So I am only able to use 2 sticks of RAM currently, (1x4 and 1x8 gigs). So only 12 GB of memory currently.
> Setting virtual memory off is a good idea?



that is the problem with extra ram upgrades, unless you get modules of same batch, they mostly come out with some weird sort of unpredictable problems. 

how you can only do permutation & combinations with those modules. if you still fail to utilize all 3 modules at the same time, i would say sell that extra 4gb ram on olx, it probably wont be of any use otherwise.

setting virtual memory off is always a good idea, if you have 8gb + ram. 

set vm off, get a min 2gb ramdisk, move all temp folders to ramdrive, + set all HDD property as [power off this device when not used/ power down HDD after 20 mins] 
= full full system performance + full full HDD life !


----------



## Vyom (Aug 14, 2016)

Ok, I will look into creating a RAM disk. It looks promising since further reading have convinced me that's it performs better than SSD.
Wonder why not more people use more RAM as an alternative to getting expensive SSDs.


----------



## ZTR (Aug 14, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Ok, I will look into creating a RAM disk. It looks promising since further reading have convinced me that's it performs better than SSD.
> Wonder why not more people use more RAM as an alternative to getting expensive SSDs.


Because 
SSD is cheaper
RAM isnt ment for long term storage 
And its more expensive per GB

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## Vyom (Aug 14, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Because
> SSD is cheaper
> RAM isnt ment for long term storage
> And its more expensive per GB
> ...



Well I meant purely from 'processing' stand point. Of course you can't store data in RAM permanently.


----------



## icebags (Aug 14, 2016)

your whole ramdrive will be stored as a single file in the hard disk when you shut down. and it will be loaded during computer boot.

but its expensive to get as much ram to permanently store stuff.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 15, 2016)

I had this same question while buying more ram for my desktop. Decided to buy same 4gb Stick and total up to 4*3=12gb ddr3 1600mhz Corsair Vengeance. 
Fortunately,  they all are working with dual channel+single channel config and rock stable. I will add 4gb more. 
I think 4*4 will faster than 8*2 on paper. 

And that I have SSDs too and IMO SSDs are more convenient instead. 

PS : If you had an additional 4GB Corsair Vengeance stick,  I would have asked to buy it....seems like you have GSkill rip jaws. 
Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 15, 2016)

I also wanted to buy more RAM. But those DDR3 sticks cost double of DDR4 sticks now. Damn.


----------



## ZTR (Aug 15, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> I also wanted to buy more RAM. But those DDR3 sticks cost double of DDR4 sticks now. Damn.


Where?
Cause on Amazon both DDR3 and 4 are almost there same price wise

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 15, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Where?
> Cause on Amazon both DDR3 and 4 are almost there same price wise
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3



Ok. Didn't notice that. Thanks. But the particular RAM that I wanted is double the cost.
Buy Online | CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB DDR3 RAM CMZ8GX3M1A1600C9 | in Indi


----------



## ZTR (Aug 15, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Ok. Didn't notice that. Thanks. But the particular RAM that I wanted is double the cost.
> Buy Online | CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB DDR3 RAM CMZ8GX3M1A1600C9 | in Indi


2,855₹ here
Corsair Vengeance 8GB DDR3 Memory Kit (CMZ8GX3M1A1600C10) 
Amazon.in: Buy Corsair Vengeance 8GB DDR3 Memory Kit (CMZ8GX3M1A1600C10) Online at Low Prices in India | Corsair Reviews & Ratings

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 15, 2016)

ZTR said:


> 2,855₹ here
> Corsair Vengeance 8GB DDR3 Memory Kit (CMZ8GX3M1A1600C10)
> Amazon.in: Buy Corsair Vengeance 8GB DDR3 Memory Kit (CMZ8GX3M1A1600C10) Online at Low Prices in India | Corsair Reviews & Ratings
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3



That's not the same RAM. I need one with CAS 9 latency.


----------



## ZTR (Aug 15, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> That's not the same RAM. I need one with CAS 9 latency.


You always set it to CAS 9 in the BIOS

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 15, 2016)

ZTR said:


> You always set it to CAS 9 in the BIOS
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3



That has a chance of ending up being unstable. And i am going to occupy all 4 slots on the motherboard. I need RAMs with specs that matches the other 2 sticks.


----------



## ZTR (Aug 15, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> That has a chance of ending up being unstable. And i am going to occupy all 4 slots on the motherboard. I need RAMs with specs that matches the other 2 sticks.



Well I am running 2x 1333Mhz RAM @1600 and also 1x 1600Mhz RAM at 9-9-9-24 when its actually rated for C11 and with no crashes or stability issues whatsoever
 CPU-Z VALIDATO


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 15, 2016)

I'll end up buying the C10 RAM then. It's actually cheaper at primeabgb at Rs.2799


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 15, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Ok, I will look into creating a RAM disk. It looks promising since further reading have convinced me that's it performs better than SSD.
> Wonder why not more people use more RAM as an alternative to getting expensive SSDs.



you will have a very limited RAM disk storage capacity, say 3-4GB. 

Most applications these days need a HDD space more than 4GB. 

Still, do post what you experiment with..


----------

